# Lyft donuts



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

For your entertainment I will start posting my impressive lyft pay statements. Had a decent day on uber lol

I guess I need to take a 6 hour break after a busy Friday on lyft

Fyi I only do premium rides plus and above


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

View attachment 186583
More donuts


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Those pictures are misleading.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

View attachment 186664


unPat said:


> Those pictures are misleading.











Any questions?


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

To be fair it was slow on uber today as well

But plenty of donuts on lyft lol


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

What is this thread about?


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> What is this thread about?


my lyft diary


----------



## the ferryman (Jun 7, 2016)

Mmm love donuts. Many a Gryft day passes with a goose egg.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

I knew this thread was false when he said he did Lyft....and Premium Rides. LOL. Good One OP.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Merc7186 said:


> I knew this thread was false when he said he did Lyft....and Premium Rides. LOL. Good One OP.


Sarcasm or What are you accusing me of??


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

So you actually had the apps on for 90 hrs. Wow. And you have an suv eligible for those things. Hmm.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Skepticaldriver said:


> So you actually had the apps on for 90 hrs. Wow. And you have an suv eligible for those things. Hmm.


Not great but can't complain as I actually got some rides the past 2 days lol. Besides the usual request and cancel with in 2 seconds there was 1 I had to cancel when I accepted a 6min away request and the rider called and asked how long it would take and asked what buildings i was driving by.


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

What vehicle are you sporting for this endeavor


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Skepticaldriver said:


> What vehicle are you sporting for this endeavor


Qx60 hybrid


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

Well. With that car. The strategy of not driving is the only thing making any fiscal sense. Provided you can not earn some weeks. Oh to be a hobbyist. Seriously though. Cool car


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Skepticaldriver said:


> Well. With that car. The strategy of not driving is the only thing making any fiscal sense. Provided you can not earn some weeks. Oh to be a hobbyist. Seriously though. Cool car


Been happy with it since i recently switched cars

I earn every week lol just not with lyft, but it's funny it seems like lyft business has increased since this thread began or I underestimated the Kwanzaa lyft market lol


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

No clue about fl. Id imagine business spreads upward from Miami


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Kodyhead said:


> View attachment 186733
> View attachment 186583
> More donuts


Right behind you


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> Been happy with it since i recently switched cars
> 
> I earn every week lol just not with lyft, but it's funny it seems like lyft business has increased since this thread began or I underestimated the Kwanzaa lyft market lol


Happy Day of Umoja to you!


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Came close today lol

However some explanations

I declined a lot of trips today on uber and lyft 

I will not drive over 10 mins away unless it was a huge primetime or luxsuv
Uber actually had surge today, and I ignored their requests without surges for the most part too on uber. 
I mis-timed my 6 hour break and could not be online as much as I wanted to.
I feel lyft had more calls but the lack of primetime combined to the long distance i was forced to leave it in LUX rides only which is a lyft death sentence for the day
To be honest lyft has improved for me since o started this thread but even Lux and suv rides only this is pathetic for new years eve.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

It took a top 5 worst day on uber but every once in a while I actually made more money on lyft than uber. Today was an overall disaster considering it's supposed to be a busy time of year down here. But anyway congrats to lyft for winning lol


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Took some time off to come back ready for high season in south Florida for the next few months to come this close to a donut on a Friday entering spring break season........... in sunny south florida....... where it's cold and winter everywhere but here.......


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

At least you dont have to MANUALLY sift thru 50 gazillion pink pings and can just turn em off


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Think I had another one this week but this one......

Presidents day weekend....

Springbreak season starting and ending for some .....

Miami boat show in town......

Not a cloud in the sky and 75-80 degrees all week...


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> Think I had another one this week but this one......
> 
> Presidents day weekend....
> 
> ...


Your incomes all belongs to us


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)




----------



## Renee515 (Jul 6, 2017)

I thought you meant real donuts


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Renee515 said:


> I thought you meant real donuts


Were you thinking pink donut with line sprinkles or a pink eclairs filled with a useless destination filter filling in the shape of a lyft amp?


----------



## Renee515 (Jul 6, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> Were you thinking pink donut with line sprinkles or a pink eclairs filled with a useless destination filter filling in the shape of a lyft amp?


Donuts that are 23 minutes away


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Renee515 said:


> I thought you meant real donuts


Now I want donuts a maple bacon sounds really good.


----------



## Renee515 (Jul 6, 2017)

Place by my house has bomb red velvet donuts


----------



## Leo1983 (Jul 3, 2017)

I think in February I declined more rides then I’ve given altogether with Lyft and Uber. Yet I see all these slaves driving garbage around in gridlock. So as long as stupid is rampant in the states you all will be corporate slaves till you die.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Mmm red velvet donuts with coconut my favorite.


----------



## Ubernomics (Nov 11, 2015)

Leo1983 said:


> I think in February I declined more rides then I've given altogether with Lyft and Uber. Yet I see all these slaves driving garbage around in gridlock. So as long as stupid is rampant in the states you all will be corporate slaves till you die.


I look back to my stupid days and say to myself I can't believe 50,000 of these miles on my car are for peanut shells without the peanut$$. Never again will I do regular rate rides unless regular rate is at least 100% of what it is now. I will not go out of my way for a ride unless the extra distance is paid by a 100% or more on Uber and will not take one on lyft because they do not pay for the rediculous distance there.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Actually had one of the rare days where I made more money on lyft than I did on uber yesterday thanks lyft. Had a good day yesterday


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Gotta give lyft credit when they do good. Even with the donut last week I actually had the best week I ever had with them for the week.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

After a few busy college spring break weeks, I can say that it seems like many spring breakers are sharing codes and opening up lyft accounts down here. It is amazing the complaints I got on lyft lol. I think I got 2 for having a dirty car, which may have been below my standards, but I belong to a car wash club and get it washed and vacuumed everyday lol. I guess most are trying to complain on the long trips to get money back which I am sure lyft will do

I was ignoring 5 star new accounts from most likely springbreak locations a lot.

Its amazing though cause I think I made $10 on uber for $1 I got on lyft....

I did learn that when lyft keeps sending you the same request over and over again, It only counts as one decline request although it seems I hit the button 5-6 times. I was comparing how many rides I declined in the past few weeks and I think it was 400

Also got another alledged credit card fraud call again, when I accepted the request and got a phone call asking me if I was available for 2-4 hours. I asked where we would be going, and of course replied if I wanted to make money.

I asked if I could give him $50 and he could tip me $100 on the app and he hung up lol


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

It's a lyft miracle lol not sure which I am surprised with more, that I got a bonus from lyft for 4 streak rides for $12 Or that I actually got 4 lyft requests in a row less than 10mins away. Also a other decent week as far as lyft standards. Still made a lot more on uber but still a great week Total thanks to lyft last week


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> What is this thread about?


i was confus too


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Some lyft wants

Ever since uber changed it To a mandatory 6 hour break after 12 driving hours, I always make sure i take the same break on lyft regardless of how many hours i have left, since I have no clue anyway since lyft gives is no timer or tools to know how long we have been on break already. So since lyft gives me not indication or tools to figure this out I use a separate app with a 6 hour counter in addition to the uber counter. 

Well some how I miss timed the break and forced to take another 6 hour break. Or probably a 11 hour 50 hour break.

I am actually pissed about this and blame myself because we only have a few high season days left.amd it's Saturday with a bunch of cruise ships on town.

It will be interesting to see how I do with uber only with no lyft distractions lol

Also thanks lyft since it looks like you added tips to the daily earnings, preventing us from doing basic math everyday adding tips to the fare everyday to give us an idea of what we earned everyday.

I had a rider no show cancellation yesterday and got paid $5, however this was not included in my daily earnings total. Lol.

I am not 100% sure but it is amazing since low rates and earning a must be one of the top complaints in your company from drivers, so even taking a chance of having drivers think for a second that they made less money that day for a driver even though they actually made a few dollars more Seems really stupid 

I am not a tech guy, or know how to code but it can't be that hard to add this to the daily earnings total. Especially when you updated adding tips, it seems logical to add cancel fees to the total at the same time instead of wasting more time in the future if you realize that you do.

Kinda like fixing something twice when u could.of fixed it.once lol smh


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

It's been a while but a donut is a donut, I think 1 request came through while napping according to my impressive weekly stats

With the season winding down, maybe 3-4 donuts a week. And if you still don't get it, donuts means zeros as in zero rides zero dollars many hours online


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Adding to the collection


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Juggalo9er said:


> Adding to the collection


Donuts for mins online too lol

Another donut 2 days in a row, this one the full 14 hours and in was so tired from not getting requests lol


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

Kodyhead said:


> Donuts for mins online too lol
> 
> Another donut 2 days in a row, this one the full 14 hours and in was so tired from not getting requests lol
> View attachment 223757


Duh, it's because you have your phone set to military time. Change it to 12 hour time, which is what 99% of passengers use when requesting. It should totally fill in your donuts and get you a nice danish-type pastry.

No, but seriously, what markets are you all in?


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

beezlewaxin said:


> Duh, it's because you have your phone set to military time. Change it to 12 hour time, which is what 99% of passengers use when requesting. It should totally fill in your donuts and get you a nice danish-type pastry.
> 
> No, but seriously, what markets are you all in?


SouthEast Florida area Miami 
, ft laud, palm beach


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

beezlewaxin said:


> Duh, it's because you have your phone set to military time. Change it to 12 hour time, which is what 99% of passengers use when requesting. It should totally fill in your donuts and get you a nice danish-type pastry.
> 
> No, but seriously, what markets are you all in?


Indianapolis


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Zero rides since Tuesday morning, from my stats look a like 2 rides completed out of 4 requests sent......... the donut factory is open, looks like $0 amd zero rides completed in 4 straight days. However i did get a few ride requests and cancels within 1 second


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

It's been a long time, some half days here and there but those dont count. To be fair I declined one as I was on the way to an uber one but damn kicked off for 6 hour break today.

I do feel after an update the volume for the pings are either low or sometimes I dont hear anything and accept by accident when on my phone.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Sigh


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

really. you guys are doing this bad why are you driving? i dont get it your costing your self money .


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I did below average on uber and other stuff, not great today trust me, it's not as bad as it used to be but there have been days with no Lyft requests consistently.

Also remember I only do premium rides, no Lyft or line


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> I did below average on uber and other stuff, not great today trust me, it's not as bad as it used to be but there have been days with no Lyft requests consistently.
> 
> Also remember I only do premium rides, no Lyft or line


This


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Is it wierd my nipples get hard when I see that?


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

My name is Kody and it has been 72 hours since my last completed Lyft ride lol


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

There's been a couple here and there but none the less a fresh donut day


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

I hit the jackpot today


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Brutal week on Lyft but I guess there is no demand on Saturdays lol. Must of had 4 requests this week that came in as soon as I got an uber request


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> Brutal week on Lyft but I guess there is no demand on Saturdays lol. Must of had 4 requests this week that came in as soon as I got an uber request
> 
> View attachment 252804


There's no real demand for lyft in general


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Juggalo9er said:


> There's no real demand for lyft in general


Tell me about it lol, it's not that bad during the season, especially spring break when kids trade $20 off your first ride codes to each other.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Guess what the $5 was from


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Fresh donuts


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Fresh SUNDAY donuts, its Sunday, beautiful blue skies, yes a little too hot and humid.........


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Why bother


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Busiest week of the year and I agree with all the Patriots fans in town










And so far I made this pathetic amount










And to make things worse I am taking unplanned 6 hour break cause I again made the mistake of going back online to early cause you can't provide me a simple clock that tells me how much online time used and how much time I need to be offline to reset the clock.

To make things worse I called support and told me I was offline for 7 hours last night

Go screw yourself lyft


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> Busiest week of the year and I agree with all the Patriots fans in town
> 
> View attachment 279627
> 
> ...


----------



## Willjohnsdrive (Dec 3, 2018)

How are you seeing these screens? I just see amount earned, number of rides and hours app was on.
Where are you getting all that nifty info???


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Willjohnsdrive said:


> How are you seeing these screens? I just see amount earned, number of rides and hours app was on.
> Where are you getting all that nifty info???


Load lyft
Click upper left hand side
Click dashboard


----------



## Willjohnsdrive (Dec 3, 2018)

Juggalo9er said:


> Load lyft
> Click upper left hand side
> Click dashboard


Thanx for that info.


----------

